# CodeSys v3.5 FUP kein Set oder Reset Baustein möglich



## Parmaster (4 Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei bzw. versuche ein einfaches Programm, welches ich schon in Step7 erstellt habe, auch in CodeSys zu erstellen.

Allerdings finde ich gerade nicht die Möglichkeit, nur einen Set bzw. Reset Baustein einzufügen. Die sind zwar in der Symbolleiste vorhanden, allerdings ausgegraut.

Ich würde gern mal wissen warum der Baustein ausgegraut ist. Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären?





Eigentlich wollte ich, so wie in Step 7 an den einen Ausgang ein Set Baustein setzen, an die Abzweigung den Reset. Funktioniert nur nicht (in S7 schon).

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Werner29 (5 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

du hast an der Stelle eine Verzweigung eingefügt und hier kann man kein Set/Reset machen.
Du wolltest vermutlich einfach zwei Zuweisungen haben (das ist ein eigenes Element).
Lösch am Besten die Verzweigung wieder weg und zieh eine Zuweisung in das Netzwerk.
Eine Raute zeigt dir an, wo du die Zuweisung nach der Box einfügen kannst.

Eine zweite Zuweisung auf die selbe Art einfügen und dann kannst du auch Set/Reset ausführen.


----------



## Parmaster (5 Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Erst mal Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe es gestern Abend noch hinbekommen so wie ich es haben wollte, wusste nur nicht das man vor dem Set/Reset noch eine Zuweisung machen muss (in S7 kann man ja einfach die Bausteine dranhängen).

Allerdings frage ich mich wie du das meinst mit "eine zweite Zuweisung auf die selbe Art einfügen"?

Man kann doch an einem Ausgang nur eine Zuweisung machen, es sei denn man nimmt noch eine Verzweigung. Oder verstehe ich dich nur falsch?

Ich hänge später mal noch ein Bild an mit der Lösung so wie ich es jetzt hab.


----------



## Werner29 (6 Juni 2014)

Wenn du es so hast wie du willst, dann passt es ja. 
In deinem Bild hast du ja zwei Zuweisungen und die kann man beide direkt an die Box ziehen und hat dann einen Zuweisungskamm (1.Netzwerk).
An so einer Stelle kann man dann nichts mehr anderes anfügen als einen Variablennamen.
Dein erster Versuch war es, eine Verzweigung einzufügen (kennt man am schwarzen Knubbel), die brauchst du, wenn du mit einem beliebigen Objekt weitermachen willst
(2.Netzwerk). Das hätte auch funktioniert, wenn du an beiden Stellen noch eine Zuweisung eingefügt hättest.


----------



## Parmaster (6 Juni 2014)

Also ich hab es jetzt so gemacht. So hatten wir es auch mit S7 gemacht.

Wollte das nur mal in CodeSys nachbauen um ein bisschen Erfahrung mit CodeSys zu sammeln.


----------

